# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa., 26.04., Wi.-Schierstein, 14.00 Uhr



## carboni (24. April 2008)

Hallo Leutz

Nach der Schlechtwetterabsage am letzten Samstag soll es nun zumindest wettertechnisch wieder bergauf gehen. ??? Wieso eigentlich nur wettertechnisch? 
Bergradfahren ist angesagt odder? Trockene Wege können wir zwar nicht garantieren, aber wenn man den Prognosen von Wetteronline.de glaubt, soll es Samstagnachmittag so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





werden und dann bleibt es hoffentlich von oben trocken.

Wie immer ...
... Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... Gäste willkommen (auf eigene Gefahr)
... bitte hier anmelden
... bei Fragen PM
... weitere Details im Samstagstreff-Fred, siehe oben.

*Beinhart-Clubveranstaltungen *
*So. 27.04.* Beinhart-Trailtour mit Ulrich in Neustadt a.d.W. (ausgebucht)
*Do. **01.05.* bis So. 04.05. Beinhart-Pfalz-Cross mit Zena (ausgebucht)
*Fr. 09.05.* Beinhart-Stammtisch (noch Plätze frei) 

 In diesem Sinn: *Happy Trails*










 Gruß
 Achim


----------



## Paffi1 (24. April 2008)

Erster - bin mit Lenkertasche dabei ...

hasta

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordSidious (24. April 2008)

Also wenn ich den Weg finde, bin ich auch dabei.

Grüße 
Tobias


----------



## Mousy (24. April 2008)

Werde auch erscheinen.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (25. April 2008)

Morgen soll es sonnig werden. Seit 3 Monaten bin ich nur bei Regen gefahren, gutes Wetter bin ich nicht mehr gewöhnt, aber ich komme trotzdem.

Gruß Michael


----------



## LordSidious (25. April 2008)

Hallo

kann wohl leider doch nicht kommen. Mit dem schönen Wetter setzt auch meine 
jährlichen Birkenpollenallergie ein. Muss erstmal zum Onkel Doktor feine Sachen 
holen.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Mousy (25. April 2008)

picard schrieb:


> Seit 3 Monaten bin ich nur bei Regen gefahren, gutes Wetter bin ich nicht mehr gewöhnt, aber ich komme trotzdem.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Gutes Wetter ist eigentlich auch eine feine Sache. Nicht so schön wie Regen aber .... irgendwie mal was anderes  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2008)

muß noch zum radladen am SA.
horst hat schnupfen.
mal gucken ob's zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## Darkwing (25. April 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie ich DAS Wetter verkraften soll, aber ich fahr halt trotzdem mal mit...



Grüße
Matthias


----------



## rumblestilz (25. April 2008)

Na, hoffentlich wirds mir nicht zu warm bei dem scheißguten Wetter, ich komm nämlich auch mit! 
Frank


----------



## bingenbiker (25. April 2008)

...da sin wer dabei - dat is priiiima.... 

ich bin jetzt gar kein bingenbiker mehr...habe mein Nest jetzt in Hofheim..muß ich jetzt meinen nickname ändern  ? Habt ihr da en Rat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. April 2008)

bingenbiker schrieb:


> ...da sin wer dabei - dat is priiiima....
> 
> ich bin jetzt gar kein bingenbiker mehr...habe mein Nest jetzt in Hofheim..muß ich jetzt meinen nickname ändern  ? Habt ihr da en Rat?



Benutzernamen ändern geht nicht. Könntest nur `nen neuen Benutzer anmelden. Aber Deine Ortsangabe könntest Du ändern.


----------



## f.topp (25. April 2008)

sodale, Dagmar u. ich kommen auch und haben noch einen angeworben den wir mitbringen. 
lg.frank


----------



## Luzie (26. April 2008)

Toll, endlich Sonnenschein  , ich bin dabei.

Bis später...


----------



## Der Herz-König (26. April 2008)

Als bekennender Auch-Schönwetter-Fahrer darf ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen. Bringe den noch schnuppernden Stephan mit.
cu
Jochen


----------



## Magicbiene (26. April 2008)

Würde auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren...
Hm, dann tue ich das doch einfach)


----------



## f.topp (26. April 2008)

na das war aber ein ungewohntes vergnügen all die schönen trails ohne schlamm, ohne kalt, ohne regen mal ne schöne abwechslung.
Achim weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (26. April 2008)

War saugut heute, viele der Strecken sind gleich viel schöner, wenn Wetter gut, Wald grün und trocken!


----------



## carboni (27. April 2008)

Guude - schee wars. 

41 km/860 hm/3:50(3:21)/5%iD - hat mein VDO ausge...

Bilder und Nachschlag später, ich muss es Blekki noch putze, Neustadt wartet. 

Ein besonderes Dankeschön an Matthias, der die ganze Zeit den "letzten Mann" machte.

@magicbiene - das wird schon, gaaanz sischer. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Der Herz-König (27. April 2008)

Wunderbarer Wiedereinstieg zum Samstagsbiketreff. In meinem Fall, danke an Jens für das "noch langsamere Tempo" und die fahrtechnischen Highlights.
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Jochen


----------



## carboni (28. April 2008)

_
Wir huldigen dem Wettergott?_

Falsch - eher ein kleiner Abschiedsgruß für`ne Mitfahrerin, die durfte den Foto halten. 
*
Die Strecke*
"Kirschblütenfelder" Frauenstein, Lippbachtal, Golfplatztrail, Rampa Grienero, Georgenborn, Schücheneiche, Wambach, Bärstadt, Rheingaublick, Steinerner Tisch, Rheinsteig, Sportplatz Rauenthal, Eulen-Trail, Schleichweg, Trepp Privatee, Martinsthal, Pädsche, über Walluf zum Hafen. 




_Am Steinernen Tisch

_*Noch was*

*Die Mitmachregeln* sollten allen bekannt sein, falls nicht, bitte oben noch mal nachlesen. Grundsätzlich funktioniert alles super und reibungslos, trotzdem gibt es immer wieder mal einen Grund zur Kritik und das ist auch gut so. 

Was Losfahrzeitpunkt, das Tempo, die Pauseneinteilung, das Warten auf Langsamere usw. betrifft sollte unstrittig sein, dass dies der Guide im Sinne der gesamten Gruppe entscheidet. Hier muss der Einzelne, meist Schnellere zurückstecken. Stetiges Nörgeln führt mit Sicherheit nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg.

* Das Thema Vorausfahren*
Wir sind als Team unterwegs und achten aufeinander, speziell jeder auf seinen Hintermann. Der Guide wird während der Tour nicht ständig an der Spitze fahren, dann gilt, dass Vorausfahrende beim Verlust des Sichtkontaktes an jedem, noch so unscheinbaren Abzweig warten. 

* So jetz iss genuch gemeckert - alles wird gut.* 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## carboni (28. April 2008)

*Zusatzinfo: *Wildruhezone - nur ein Schild?




_ So sollte es ausschauen._

"Das Schild soll vor allem       in Revieren von Rot- und Damwild-Hegegemeinschaften genutzt werden.
Das       Aufstellen bedarf der Ausweisung einer Wildruhezone nach § 24 HJagdG       durch die Untere Jagdbehörde." _Quelle: Landesjagdverband Hessen_


----------

